# Mud Pot S'mores



## crewsk (Jun 7, 2005)

My mom & I are in charge of snacks for Vacation Bible School at our church this year & this is the snack for one night. Thought I'd share it here because it would make a great summer treat for the kids!


2/3C chocolate chips
2/3C miniature marshmallows
2C Cool Whip, thawed
1pkg. chocolate graham crackers(about 40)


Mix chocolate chips & marshmallows into Cool Whip. Spread about 1/2 inch thick onto one cracker. Top with another cracker. Repeat until all crackers are used. Freeze until firm, about 4 hours. Makes about 20.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 7, 2005)

Forget the kids.  I'm making this for me!  Yummmmmy!!!!

I might use mini-M & M's tough since I like them better than 
chocolate chips. 

Thanks!!

What other snacks are you going to make??


----------



## crewsk (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah really pds, I'm planning on filling my freezer with these! 

We're doing Patriotic Parfaits(red & blue jello layered with Cool Whip)with pretzel sparklers(pretzel rods dipped in marshmallow cream or white chocolate then rolled in red & blue sprinkles), cheese towers(cheese cubes on pretzel sticks), hay stacks(chow mein noodles & corn flakes mixed in melted butterscotch chips), maybe candy corn wreaths(the flower shaped butter cookies topped with vanilla frosting & candy corn, if we can find any this time of year), Purple cow(grape soda & vanilla ice cream), & camera cookies(graham cracker topped with peanut butter, a vanilla wafer, & raisins or M&M's to look like a camera & a licorice string strap). I don't know for sure what night were serving what snack on yet. It'll be a neat change from the usual cookies & Kool-Aid that we normally have though.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow!  You're really going to make these kids happy.   They'll be thrilled when they see all the goodies!


----------



## crewsk (Jun 7, 2005)

I sure hope so! We'll have somewhere betwen 80 & 100 kids each night. My mom & I are both really excited about it too.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 7, 2005)

100 kids??  I sure hope you have some help!!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 7, 2005)

Another easy treat to make would be chocolate covered frozen bananas.  I still love those.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 7, 2005)

Each age group will be coming in at diffrent times so it won't be too bad. 


Thanks Icy! I really need to make some of those for my kids, they both love bananas. Everything we're making for Bible School goes along with the theme in some way. There are several other snack ideas in the book we got but mom didn't want to have to bake anything. I, on the other hand, want to make everything in the book!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 7, 2005)

Those sound like really fun ideas, crewsk!  What's the name of the book?  I'm thinking my mom would love to get some ideas out of it for her students!


----------



## crewsk (Jun 8, 2005)

PA, I'm not sure of the name of the book, but it's part of the 2005 VBS kit from Life Way's Ramblin' Road Trip. I'll see if I can find out more about it tonight.


----------

